# HELP>>kingquad 450 lift kit OR spring spacers???



## kingquad madman (Apr 8, 2011)

LOST and need some help:thinking:. does anybody know the pros and cons about lift kit and spring spacers? i want to lift my bike a couple inches but im lost and need help deciding on which way to go. i look forward to reading your guys comments.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lift kit all the way. Spacers wont really give you much lift, contrary to what some will say. You might gain a little at first but, all they do is put added stress on your springs and cause premature sag & will make the ride extra stiff. 

Lift kit might cost more, but it's definitely the best option.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> lift kit all the way. Spacers wont really give you much lift, contrary to what some will say. You might gain a little at first but, all they do is put added stress on your springs and cause premature sag & will make the ride extra stiff.
> 
> Lift kit might cost more, but it's definitely the best option.


 


:agreed: go with rdc 2' lift kit


----------



## kingquad madman (Apr 8, 2011)

thanks guys for the comments... RDC show to only have them for the 750. i will have to contact them to compare.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree Rdc is a great lift. Let me know if they don't have what your looking for.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Depending on they year your 450 will take the same lift as the 08 & up 750's. Same exact body & Frame....just different motor. I use to have an 07 450. Loved it!


----------



## kingquad madman (Apr 8, 2011)

i have a 2010 450 kingquad. did you have a lift kit or spring spacers? im kinda new to this and now this ATV ordeal is like crack want bigger and better things. so a lift kit thats for a 08 model would fit my bike? thanks for the patiences and answers to ALL my questions!


----------

